# Manny Pacquiao vs. Floyd Mayweather, Jr. Will Not Be Happening Any Time Soon



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> Boxing had a stellar weekend, seeing Manny Pacquiao and Juan Manuel Marquez put on a third great fight against each other Saturday night on a card with three legitimately good bouts. Despite talk from both Floyd Mayweather and Bob Arum that they'd be open to negotiations for Pacquiao vs. Mayweather to finally happen, it now appears the fight is dead before negotiations even get off the ground.
> 
> Dan Rafael of ESPN with the tweet:
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, that sucks a lot of ass. Yeah, Pacman/Marquez was close again, but come on, this will be their fourth go around. For the love of god, someone make make Floyd/Pacman happen and happen soon before one of them loses.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, i'm sure Manny wants a convincing victory over Marquez but all of his past performances would be forgotten once he faces Mayweather. 

Who'd you give the nod in the fight, should it ever happen?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Yes, i'm sure Manny wants a convincing victory over Marquez but all of his past performances would be forgotten once he faces Mayweather.
> 
> Who'd you give the nod in the fight, should it ever happen?


Given both of their performances against Marquez (I know this is boxing math or whatever you want to call it) I would def give it to Floyd at this point. Manny would have to get all over Floyd from the get go and hope to hurt him before he had a chance to make adjustments, but I dont think he would be able to and Floyd would end up crusing to a decision.


----------

